# Anyone ever fab up a remote chute deflector for their PowerClear?



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I've been waiting for Toro to offer this for a long time now but it's unlikely that they will because it would drive the price up to what they charge for the Snowmasters.
So, I just wondered if anyone has ever come up with an idea for modifying the existing setup to make it remote controllable?


----------

